# Basmati White Rice VS Brown Rice?



## sizar

Hi i been eating brown since i have started training. about 2 years ago. but lately.. I know more fiber helps with insulin spike on blood sugar level so brown rice is been the way forward. medium GI. on the other hand white rice is high GI less fiber. . but i spoke to couple of bodybuilders both are pro and compete in UK. because i see them eating white rice. they said ( Basmati White rice ) is ok .. what's your thoughts on this. and what do you eat ? i bought some white rice today just having 2nd thoughts about sticking that back in my diet.

thanks guys :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

i eat basmati,, simply because i cant stomach brown. basmati is low GI


----------



## sizar

BigDom86 said:


> i eat basmati,, simply because i cant stomach brown. basmati is low GI


Yeah i looked at the GI table from this site

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/DIET/gi_diet/glycaemic_index_tables.htm

it says 58 but then at the buttom of the page with all the High GI .. it says white rice steamed 97 .. doesn't make sense lol


----------



## Andrikos

tbh I don t think that stuff makes a difference ,that is if you re not competing and wanting an extremely super dry look.I d say that the stimuli of training is much more significant than switching carbs etc.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Well basmati white rice is low gi, well thats what ive been told, I sometimes make mix of brown and basmati white, not too bad!


----------



## sizar

Yeah i know what you mean. they are all compteting the guys i spoke to but they eat it off season .. like twice a day .... i just worry too much lol


----------



## sizar

Seyyed said:


> Well basmati white rice is low gi, well thats what ive been told, I sometimes make mix of brown and basmati white, not too bad!


Yeah i think .. i'll cook some for tommorow lunch .. i can smell it lol damn is been a long time lol


----------



## Mr Incredible

brown rice if possible but Basmati has that great aroma,great if your making food like chicken and then stuffing it in a tupperwhare box, absorbs bad smell and gives off lovely aroma you see


----------



## BigDom86

i eat basmati rice 5 times a day lol


----------



## sizar

Mr Incredible said:


> brown rice if possible but Basmati has that great aroma,great if your making food like chicken and then stuffing it in a tupperwhare box, absorbs bad smell and gives off lovely aroma you see


Yeah and plus they told me there is GI rating and GI Load table which is GI of your meal .. for example if you eat protien with rice it slows down the digestion of the carb it will be lower GI than having rice all by it self. or if you have veg with your meal .


----------



## sizar

BigDom86 said:


> i eat basmati rice 5 times a day lol


what serving size is like .. ? 100g dry weight gives you 75 carb .. abit too much for one meal . i usualy go for 75g or 60g.


----------



## BigDom86

um i never measure. at a guess id say 3/4 cup each time? no idea though. a good few handfuls atleast


----------



## Jux

Brown, more vitamins.

Rule of thumb being, if it tastes nice, don't eat it ... lol


----------



## Themanabolic

I just eat brown - don't mind the taste, and bullet like texture :lol: so I just go for it


----------



## sizar

Themanabolic said:


> I just eat brown - don't mind the taste, and bullet like texture :lol: so I just go for it


but my point is why do we eat brown if it's the same as white ... it cooks easier taste and smell better if it's same source of carb then i would rather go for white but at the mo ... i'm not too sure lol


----------



## Bex

cant you just buy whole grain basmati rice? best of both worlds


----------



## sizar

Bex said:


> cant you just buy whole grain basmati rice? best of both worlds


Where can i find whole grain basmati .. the only once i found is Long grain brown rice .. it wasn't basmati .. all the basmati i have seen is been white lol


----------



## Bex

I buy Tilda, it comes in a purple packet. Its decent quality but it takes 25 mins to cook! you should be able to get it in most supermarkets


----------



## Jux

Brown rice far outweighs white rice in vitamin and mineral values.

Get it down yer.


----------



## sizar

Yeah my family buy Tilda but white.. in 20 KG bag lol ..


----------



## hackskii

Basmati rice comes in both white and brown

Brown has 2 grams of fiber per serving compared to 0 with the white.

Both are lower in the GI than other rices but the brown is lower than the white and has double the iron in it.

Other things that effect the GI of rice is these:

Amylopectin which is the Japanese rice is shorter grained, and is considered sticky

Amylose is a longer grain and is the indian type and is considered dry (basmati).

High amylose content rices generally have lower GI values.

But if you have to choose the basmati rice, then the brown would be healthier and have a lower GI than the white.

But adding any fiber or monounsaturaded fat to any meal will lower the glycemic load of that meal.

So, in theory rice cakes are super high in the GI, but if you put some peanut butter on them the glycemic load will be somewhat lower.

98 lets say for cakes without peanutbutter, or something like 70's with peanutbutter.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

i always get the brown i think it tastes better but i also think brown bread tastes better than white which people have a hard time believing for some reson.


----------



## sizar

hackskii said:


> Basmati rice comes in both white and brown
> 
> Brown has 2 grams of fiber per serving compared to 0 with the white.
> 
> Both are lower in the GI than other rices but the brown is lower than the white and has double the iron in it.
> 
> Other things that effect the GI of rice is these:
> 
> Amylopectin which is the Japanese rice is shorter grained, and is considered sticky
> 
> Amylose is a longer grain and is the indian type and is considered dry (basmati).
> 
> High amylose content rices generally have lower GI values.
> 
> But if you have to choose the basmati rice, then the brown would be healthier and have a lower GI than the white.
> 
> But adding any fiber or monounsaturaded fat to any meal will lower the glycemic load of that meal.
> 
> So, in theory rice cakes are super high in the GI, but if you put some peanut butter on them the glycemic load will be somewhat lower.
> 
> 98 lets say for cakes without peanutbutter, or something like 70's with peanutbutter.


so i guess is brown then .. damn i was looking forward to dat change lol


----------



## Themanabolic

sizar said:


> but my point is why do we eat brown if it's the same as white ... it cooks easier taste and smell better if it's same source of carb then i would rather go for white but at the mo ... i'm not too sure lol


just feel better about eating it lol.

saying that I eat more brown pasta and sweet potatoes than rice tbh


----------



## sizar

yeah i love brown pasta and brown bread and sweet potatoes but the smell of that basmati is the killer lol thats all otherwise i eat brown any day .. not bothered about taste to be honest.


----------



## TH0R

Bex said:


> *I buy Tilda*, it comes in a purple packet. Its decent quality but it takes 25 mins to cook! you should be able to get it in most supermarkets


Far too expensive:whistling:

Get Sainsburys own wholemeal basmati rice, about 1/3 of the price of Tilda

£3.69 for 1.5 kg I think, lasts a week and a half and cooks in 10 mins:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

for every1 who has posted in this thread it makes no difference at all IMO. unless you are pre contest and even then thats debatable.

Dont forget the gi of food is pretty useless to us as we dont eat these foods by themselves their usually and should be combined with protein and fat which lowers the gi


----------



## sizar

hilly said:


> for every1 who has posted in this thread it makes no difference at all IMO. unless you are pre contest and even then thats debatable.
> 
> Dont forget the gi of food is pretty useless to us as we dont eat these foods by themselves their usually and should be combined with protein and fat which lowers the gi


True say

thanks


----------



## iopener

Basmati rice is not the same as plain long grain white rice. The starch makeup of basmati is different and it is a slow carb. I believe slower than brown long grain.

brown basmati is even slower burning.


----------



## Nelson

I've recently changed from brown to Basmati - I just could not cook the brown stuff...!!!


----------



## sizar

Nelson said:


> I've recently changed from brown to Basmati - I just could not cook the brown stuff...!!!


i think i'll be heading that way too .. lol basmati tommorow


----------



## Bex

> Far too expensive:whistling:
> 
> Get Sainsburys own wholemeal basmati rice, about 1/3 of the price of Tilda
> 
> £3.69 for 1.5 kg I think, lasts a week and a half and cooks in 10 mins


cool thanks Tel, will deffo get sainsburys instead. I did think it was a bit pricey for a fairly small packet!


----------



## carbsnwhey

Brown Rice


----------



## gymfit

A little more info for ya

Everything that Scott says is bang on :thumbup1:

You can buy brown basmati rice in Tescos - if you look in the ethnic food section there's usually big tubs also - I just got a 2kg tub of Kohinoor brown basmati a couple of days ago & I guess tesco's stock similar things in most stores.

For brown rice i usually recon on it absorbing 3 times it weight in water - so if you put 100g dry weight you'll end up with 300g cooked.

I put a bit of marmite or whatever you like in with it whilst its cooking - the rice absorbs it & tastes nicer :thumb:

lol I'm a rice anorack after doing vegan catering at festies etc for a few years :sleeping:

hope this helps anyhow


----------



## Slindog

carbs are carbs


----------



## LittleChris

Slindog said:


> carbs are carbs


Bit simplistic.

I use basmati, can't manage to eat 100g of brown rice, find it most unpalatable unless I cover it in sauces, and that isn't my style.


----------



## The Project

Brown with a little bit of stock cube


----------



## gymfit

LittleChris said:


> Bit simplistic.
> 
> I use basmati, can't manage to eat 100g of brown rice, find it most unpalatable unless I cover it in sauces, and that isn't my style.


Brown/wholgrain basmati is nicer than ordinary brown rice which I agree tastes kinda like carboard - chuck some chopped onion, garlic, stock, tomato puree - wont make much dif to the carb/fat content but it defo tastes better.

Time consuming I know but if you soak it for 30 min before you cook it reduces the cooking time quite a lot + it tastes better though dont ask me why :confused1:


----------



## hackskii

Slindog said:


> carbs are carbs


Yep but no all are created equal.

Tell that to a diabetic, or one that is insulin resistant.


----------

